# Plant only pico tank- chlorine ok?



## neelhound (2 Aug 2010)

This may sound silly but i've never kept a plant only tank so i'm just wondering if i would need to condition tap water for it, its a small pico tank. Thanks


----------



## vauxhallmark (2 Aug 2010)

You could probably get away with it, but if it's a 'pico' tank, just drawing a jug of water from the tap 24 hours before you want to do a water change would seem to be a very easy way of having enough chlorine reduced water to do a water change!

Mark


----------



## neelhound (3 Aug 2010)

in the end i just got a slightly bigger tank and will have fish, but thanks


----------

